# Hello from Wisconsin



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. Don't forget to figure an electric fence into your costs - the darn things are everywhere.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, if you cannot get land soon there are other options. I live in a condo and keep my hives at a college. Botanical gardens, colleges, parks and recreational areas, other farmers, many options until you have a place of your own


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Welcome. Don't forget to figure an electric fence into your costs - the darn things are everywhere.


Electric fence? Sorry, I don't understand this comment?


----------



## natureboy (Jun 8, 2010)

it's for the black bears. they love to tear the hives apart and eat the bees and brood.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh, ok. I don't think there is a significant presence of bears in my area. I've never seen one in all my years (around here at least).


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome!
I don't think you have to worry about bear where you live but up in the far north where I live they are plentyful and more than willing to tear up the bee yard. I know from experience.
Good luck!

Eddie


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this to be a great forum to learn more about beekeeping. The "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum contains many good tips covering the basics - be sure to check it out. Also, I've found the 'search' function to be very useful: many times I can find instant answers to my questions in previous discussions & threads.

I also recommend getting involved in a local club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with local beekeepers:
http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sheri


----------



## brendanfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome. I am in waterford wi. just moved back. If you have any questions or need help i can try but might not have ALL the answers.This is my 3rd year in beekeeping so I have some answers but not all. good luck .


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to Beesource fellow Wisconsinite.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource tsk- glad you decided to join us.


----------

